# Tortoises in Hawaii



## hampstr (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there - I'm a new sulcata owner and am planning on bringing my three baby tortoises with me to Hawaii when I move there next month. Hawaii is fairly humid, will that be a problem for the tortoises? Any Hawaiian sulcata owners on that could give me suggestions?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 31, 2009)

High humidity will work in your favor for sulc.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 1, 2010)

You might want to look into whether you can bring your sulcatas with you to Hawaii. They have some very strict laws as to what you can have reptile wise in Hawaii.
Was just searching and it seems sulcatas are fine, just that you need to apply for a permit to bring them and the quickest is by 90 days. Have a look here at chapter 71 http://hawaii.gov/hdoa/pi/pq/lists

Danny


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I think Hawaii should be a fine climate for them. It is not too damp (you would not want to keep a Sulcata out in the rain; you should provide shelters), and should be great if you have any still growing so they have nice smooth growth. I would only worry about damp and cold--damp and warm is good. What are the temperatures high/low day/night range in the part of Hawaii you are looking at? You may not even need any heat in their hide areas. What part of the world are you moving from? Can you provide a large yard (property in Hawaii can be expensive so I've heard)? Many people use sheds or dogloos to provide shelter in their yards. They love mudholes too. Great advice from Danny. Hope things work out well for you. Hope to see you around the forum more. I don't live in Hawaii nor do I have a Sulcata so I'm only able to give some general advice, so hopefully someone in Hawaii will be along soon. Best wishes.


----------



## Kadaan (Jan 4, 2010)

What part of Hawaii are you moving to? Some areas may not be the best place for sulcatas (like in Hilo, rains almost every day there and the ground is ALWAYS wet) but many areas are perfect (humid but very little rainfall.) Temperatures vary a lot as well; my parents still live in Kula on Maui and it can drop into the 40's at night there.

Land is expensive, but most homes have decent sized yards unless you live in an apartment.

Get started on the permit asap!


----------



## hampstr (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the great suggestions. I'm going to Kauai where rain is frequent but not constant. And I've already got my permits so all I'll need before leaving is a health report from a vet. They're not even subject to quarantine! I'm hoping the guys will be happy as clams in their new home.
hamp


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds great. Hope you keep us informed! Best wishes.


----------



## elegans (Jan 17, 2010)

I have sent Redfoots, Hermanns, SriLankan Stars and Sulcattas to Hawaii with no problems. All of them are thriving and doing quite nicely. They are on a couple of different Islands with different keepers and no problems from anyone. Best wishes Douglas


----------



## Bryan (Jan 18, 2010)

hampstr said:


> Thanks for the great suggestions. I'm going to Kauai where rain is frequent but not constant. And I've already got my permits so all I'll need before leaving is a health report from a vet. They're not even subject to quarantine! I'm hoping the guys will be happy as clams in their new home.
> hamp


Do you have the shipping lined up?


----------



## -EJ (Jan 19, 2010)

If memory serves me right the south side of the island is quite dry and the north side usually gets daily rains in season but the rains are usually in the afternoon.



hampstr said:


> Thanks for the great suggestions. I'm going to Kauai where rain is frequent but not constant. And I've already got my permits so all I'll need before leaving is a health report from a vet. They're not even subject to quarantine! I'm hoping the guys will be happy as clams in their new home.
> hamp


----------

